# RIP Thor



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 20, 2011)

You were the first thing I thought about about every waking morning. I always looked forward to the endless amounts of love we gave each other. I tried my hardest to make you well again and failed. I am sorry if you suffered but you are now in a glowing fields of enless treats and other bunnies that have passed on. I am sure they all welcomed you with open paws. I will miss you big buddy and your quirky ways. I love you Thor, you will never be forgotten. So I say farewell. I had to let you go.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Sometimes even the best medical treatment can't fix what is wrong. You did the best that could be done for him, and he is at peace now.


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 20, 2011)

Even though I was lurking your other post and we've been chatting a bit about Thor's condition, I didn't want to believe it. I kept hoping there would be a way. It is so hard to see this now in black and white.

You did the right thing, Julie. He may have been chipper these last few days, but it wouldn't have been long before he got really sick. I don't think he suffered at all, but I know he would have if you hadn't made the tough call. I have a deep respect for you for doing the right thing. It was selfless and kind, and I know that if Thor were here right now he would thank you.

Molly passed away two weeks ago and I think she was about Thor's age. It's comforting to imagine our two gentle giants binkying together in bunny paradise.

:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you Erin

This morning I woke up to his whole front chest just full of bubbles and pus. The whole thing exploded and was gushing all over his side down his leg. I took him at that minute. Thre was no coming out of this without misery and the potential for a very painful death. I had to make my decision quickly. I walked away, I could not be there durring and I did not want to see him after either. I couldn't take it. I keep walking into my room wanting to see him and them big'ole ears looking straight at me. I keep hearing Smooch jumping and keep thinking it's Thor. Ug

Molly was such a sweet baby. I was so sad when she passed. Thor was 8 months old as of the 11th:bigtears:


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 21, 2011)

So sorry for your loss and that you had to make a hard decision. I can only imagine how hard that would be and my heart always breaks for those who have to make decisions like that, as well as for anyone that loses a beloved companion. But you're a wonderful bunny mum and im sure Thor is smiling down on you from bunny heaven, thinking how thankful he is to have had you as his mum during his life on earth.

RIP Thor, say hello to Jean-luc for me. :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 21, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you don't mind that I noted in Thor's infirmary thread that he passed so that people could come here and post their condolances.

There is nothing quite like flemmie love....I know he has left a big hole in your heart and life.

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 21, 2011)

Julie I was praying that he would make it. Paddington and Thor are at the bridge together, no longer fighting that horrible infection. It was a call of love, a final act of extreme compassion. I couldn't go with them when they had Paddington put to sleep, don't beat yourself up. Sometimes the soul is willing but the body cannot cope. Rest in peace big guy, your mommy and family will miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 21, 2011)

Julie, we're so sorry. The hardest thing I ever had to do was make that last trip with my little mini Rex Commodore Stockton. It was after a long battle and I kept thinking that I could do more--that's not real, but still we blame ourselves. We're all gonna miss you big boy. Gotta go dry my eyes. Rest in peace big man.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Binky free Thor.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 21, 2011)

I"m so sorry about Thor. I will continue to keep you in my prayers. Losing a bunny is soo hard. One of the worst feelings ever. :'( 
Binky free little buddy, say hi to my little Jelly and Speckles up there at the bridge!


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, Binky free Thor


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 22, 2011)

Julie, i'm so sorry yourBeautiful Thor has left for the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Binky Pain Free at the Bridge:rainbow:Sweet One.

You will be missedby many especially your Mommie:cry1:.

Hugs

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## JimD (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Thor.

We'll see you on the other side
ray::rainbow:


----------

